# Ian Thornley



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw a few You Tube videos of Thornley, and it looks like he is using a DSL 50 or 100? Does anyone know for sure what he uses?

Thanks!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm of the impression that he uses a soldano slo100.... anyone know for sure?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

normally he uses marshalls and soldano...the marshall varies...sometimes a DSL, sometimes a superbass, and sometimes a JCM800...

check this link out...
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=11387&highlight=thornley


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

When I've seen him in concert, there was alot of Line 6 gear onstage.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

when thornley's first disc came out, they were using a Line 6 Spider II amp...if you look up ian thornley notes on sound on youtube, you'll find a video of him discussing the gear as they began touring for COME AGAIN...he also talks about switching back to tube amps...which he has been using for about 3-4 yrs now


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

and...

tavis...he still uses the Line 6...he is apparently endorsed by peavey for the JSX (as per peavey's website) however i've never seen him use it


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> when thornley's first disc came out, they were using a Line 6 Spider II amp...if you look up ian thornley notes on sound on youtube, you'll find a video of him discussing the gear as they began touring for COME AGAIN...he also talks about switching back to tube amps...which he has been using for about 3-4 yrs now



a Spider 2 solidstate?


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

he also mentions the Line6 Vetta (or Vetta 2?) and how much work he put into making it sound like his actual SLO, etc etc.
sounded like a good idea. you probably wouldn't notice the difference in tone live, especially at those volumes, and should the thing break, just DL yer patches into a new one...
"supposedly" the solid-state stuff gives really good note definition at high gain levels, so it might actually sound better live than some others... though I'm sure his actual SLO would still sound better.
Anyone see the clips from "snojob"? cranked fenders all the way (i think) looked like a Bassman or Bandmaster.
ah well, that's all i have to say about that... I'm a big Ian fan, so I'm watchin this...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

There are a few pics of a Thornley gig from this past weekend, and Ian is playing a Music Man guitar through a Marshall preamp into a Traynor cab. 

There are also some Line 6 pedals. 

It seems that he has a new 2nd guitarist as well.

Ken Tizzard is on bass.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

The Worm is back in Thornley? Cool.

Anytime I have seen Thornley, Ian had always used Marshall heads and cabs with some TC Electronics stuff. I did see Big Wreck one time where he was using a Matchless and Marshall stuff. The dude probably just uses whatever suits him. He seems to have a rediculous amount of gear. I have seen him play Hamers, Mouradians, Gibsons, Fenders etc..


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are the pics;


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

prodigal_son said:


> The Worm is back in Thornley? Cool.


He's also doing shows with The Watchmen these days.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice!

i know that other recent concerts he has been playing his Soldano SLO100...with his marshall and matchless cabs...

maybe this was a rental show?


----------



## KneeDeep89 (Feb 12, 2008)

SkyFire_ca said:


> he also mentions the Line6 Vetta (or Vetta 2?) and how much work he put into making it sound like his actual SLO, etc etc.
> sounded like a good idea. you probably wouldn't notice the difference in tone live, especially at those volumes, and should the thing break, just DL yer patches into a new one...
> "supposedly" the solid-state stuff gives really good note definition at high gain levels, so it might actually sound better live than some others... though I'm sure his actual SLO would still sound better.
> Anyone see the clips from "snojob"? cranked fenders all the way (i think) looked like a Bassman or Bandmaster.
> ah well, that's all i have to say about that... I'm a big Ian fan, so I'm watchin this...


Yes sir, GREAT videos! He is also using a Matchless Superchief primarily in those videos


----------



## KneeDeep89 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm really not sure what he's using now for live heads to support "Tiny Pictures". I do know that he is using Traynor 412 cabinets and he loves them because the Mesas/Marshalls/Matchless ( a lot om M's...) "couldn't hold a candle to the Traynors"


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Viva Traynor!!!

:rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

KneeDeep89 said:


> the Mesas/Marshalls/Matchless ( a lot om M's...) "couldn't hold a candle to the Traynors"


sigiifa

I smell endorsment money. I know we all like different things and Traynor makes good stuff (especially for the price), but can anyone say "Matchless couldn't hold a candle to the Traynors" and be taken seriously?

Many artists, even those you wouldn't think need more money, will endorse questionable gear. ZZ Top endorsing Crate amps (that they don't actually play). Randy Bachman endorsing Made in China $500 Epiphone LPs at the time when he still owned the world's largest collection of Gretch guitars.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone looking for some more interesting Thornley footage, check out youtube for "thornley long mcquade" for a couple videos from a demo session at the oshawa store (i think that's the one).

pretty cool, as it talks some about the new gear he's using, plays some good tunes.... too bad you can't really see what he's using though.

I got awfully curious too, as he sounds "Just like Ian" which i always associated with a soldano style sound...


----------



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

The rack box on the drum riser has a Marshall JMP-1 on the bottom & a Boss GX700 higher up.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

when they played kingston in june, he was using a fender, an ampeg, and a soldano SLO head...you could see it sitting behind the cabs...

i talked to Benti (the rhythm guitarist) and he said that traynor had sponsored them, so that why Ian had the traynor cabs, and Benti played all Traynor...he said he liked the sound...but i did notice that a couple shows later Benti was using a Marshall too...

here is a pic of the rig...



















note that the fender is under the Ampeg...it is there...


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

the 4x12 Traynor cabs are really awesome if you got nice speakers in them.. they come with g75's.. just put 2xV30 and 2x75s and u could kill with those things - i'm a previous Bogner cab(best cabs evar made IMHO) owner so I know a what's a good cab


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I know there are some Thornley fans here. 

Here's his new video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCObfoQNAEA&feature=sub


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

great singer.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it.......but his tone has been so much better imo. Wonder what the rest sounds like? 

Was that another complete band change or did they all get new haircuts?

I miss Big Wreck.........and yeah, what a voice! 

J


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> when they played kingston in june, he was using a fender, an ampeg, and a soldano SLO head...you could see it sitting behind the cabs...
> 
> i talked to Benti (the rhythm guitarist) and he said that traynor had sponsored them, so that why Ian had the traynor cabs, and Benti played all Traynor...he said he liked the sound...but i did notice that a couple shows later Benti was using a Marshall too...
> 
> ...


no, looks like another V4 head. that is a TEH BR00TALZ rig, for sure.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Caribou_Chris said:


> no, looks like another V4 head. that is a TEH BR00TALZ rig, for sure.


You're right. The bottom head in that setup is another V4. You can tell by the slanted control panel and the toggle switches above the knobs.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> I know there are some Thornley fans here.
> 
> Here's his new video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCObfoQNAEA&feature=sub


looks like the rythym guitarist is now using a Soldano too...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sometimes they use whatever backline is available.

I'm catching them on Friday


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sweet!
enjoy the show!!


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> looks like the rythym guitarist is now using a Soldano too...


Nope. That would be a Peters.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

warplanegrey said:


> Nope. That would be a Peters.


I caught that too ... the man has taste!


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Brennan said:


> I caught that too ... the man has taste!


Yes he does. AND he supports Canadian business.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

warplanegrey said:


> Nope. That would be a Peters.


if its a peters, its not this amp...knobs are wrong...


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually, you're right ... it does look very similar to a Peters, but the knobs are wrong as you mentioned. Upon closer inspection, it looks like a Traynor YCS50H with a white face plate. He's sponsored by Traynor, so that would make sense.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Brennan said:


> Actually, you're right ... it does look very similar to a Peters, but the knobs are wrong as you mentioned. Upon closer inspection, it looks like a Traynor YCS50H with a white face plate. He's sponsored by Traynor, so that would make sense.


Yeah, I was wrong about the Peters. This is the right answer. kqoct


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

either way...still a canadian amp


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

an interview with Ian...

Thornley


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

one of my favorite songs was Quarantine...was a little disappointed that it didn't make it on the last album, but hoped it would be on a future one...but...

Rex Goudie from Canadian Idol has recorded it...
Rex Goudie on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

its not bad...prefer Ian's voice though


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> one of my favorite songs was Quarantine...was a little disappointed that it didn't make it on the last album, but hoped it would be on a future one...but...
> 
> Rex Goudie from Canadian Idol has recorded it...
> Rex Goudie on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> ...


Thanks for posting this, I'd never heard this tune. 

I posted P*ss It Away and something from a Thornley guitar clinic today that i'd never heard before as well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Pi$$ it away and straight to hell are awesome songs...to bad neither made either album


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm...how to hear the songs if they never made an album?

Thornley is a great guitarist

thx!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

bolero said:


> hmm...how to hear the songs if they never made an album?
> 
> Thornley is a great guitarist
> 
> thx!


[YOUTUBE]XWqTGFgAesU[/YOUTUBE]

can't find the other Straight to Hell, but this is the guitar noodling clip I liked. 

[YOUTUBE]N_oqwnzT9TM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

straight to hell was on the itunes pre-sale of the album...try the thornleyfans messageboard...i'm sure you could find it on there

Pi$$ it away was on the original pressing of Come Again...limit quantity though...i think it's even hard to find


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you can listen to it here
http://mp3skull.com/mp3/thornley.html


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, thx!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this little tidbit was just found...goes back a little bit...found on the KingsX forum...Ian talking about the gear he used for the first Thornley album



> I use Mouradian Flapjack guitar. John Mouradian(guitar tech from BW days) and I created this guitar, we designed it and he built it. The thing never goes out of tune...you can tune it down to G and it holds. I used Bernie amp (great sounding little 1x12 made out of old film projectors) also Vox...Naylor...Soldano...4 or 5 Marshalls...and an old Fender Bandmaster on the "Come Again" CD. Most of the riffs on the CD were recorded straight ahead effect wise...I did rely on a few stomp boxes...Prescription Electronics Experience pedal (it's so over the top)...and Line 6 delays are great...they do all the old tape delay stuff.
> To accomodate all the various tunings live, I'll bring about 15 guitars, including Mouradian Flapjack, three Les Pauls, a few semi-hollowbodies, a Gibson 6/12 doubleneck, a Hammertone doubleneck with a 6-string and a mando-guitar, and a bunch of other instruments. For amps, I'll bring a Matchless Super Chief 120 and two JCM 2000a-a 50-and a 100-watt-and I'll run four 4X12 cabs.
> I use a Digital Music Corp. GCX unit to control my rack, which contains an old Boss compressor, a TS-9 Tube Screamer, a Prescription Electronics Experience pedal, an Electro-Harmonix Micro-Synth, the Garnet Herzog, a Boss DD-5 for backwards delay, a Lexicon reverb, an Alesis Quadraverb, and a DigiTech Whammy pedal.
> Oh and the kid's name who plays with me in Thornley is Tavis Stanley....has a few Les Pauls and Paul Reed Smith...keeps looking at my gear...."they're mine!"


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

It sounds like he does really support a lot of Canadian business. I have a friend near Red Deer who met him because his boss at the time was building a guitar for Ian.
I had built a Trainwreck Express clone (with Variable Voltage Regulator) for my friend that Ian tried out at his soundcheck and ended up using for the show in Red Deer that night (probably about a year ago now). He wanted to buy it off my friend, but he smartly said no (because I hadn't promised to build him another at cost). Apparently he didn't use the VVR anyways (it must be nice to be enough of a rock star that you can be loud and no one tells you to turn it down).
So, for any of you professional builders that would like a celebrity playing your amps, I have a hunch that Ian would like an Express... (but doesn't everyone?- they just don't all know it yet)

Here's that amp: Not the most professional looking thing, but that's how I like it:


----------

